# Name all WCA Delegates (sporcle)



## kinch2002 (Sep 26, 2014)

New quiz yay!
All delegates as of 26/09/2014

QUIZ

I got 68


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 26, 2014)

Ended with 28. Missed so many obvious ones T_T


----------



## Randomno (Sep 26, 2014)

Want a hint for one? Look at the URL...

EDIT: Got two, had heard of about 5 max when I gave up.


----------



## Thaynara (Sep 26, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Want a hint for one? Look at the URL...


That is cheating. 


btw I got 16  Nice work Daniel


----------



## Randomno (Sep 26, 2014)

Thaynara said:


> That is cheating.



What? Dammit, gotta do it with my eyes closed now...


----------



## Ollie (Sep 26, 2014)

I got 12/124. I should feel bad. I do not, looking at some of the names.



Spoiler



It took me 10 minutes to realize that James is James Molloy, not Malloy. For this I _do_ feel bad.


----------



## Torch (Sep 26, 2014)

38/124

I didn't even know we had that many delegates!


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 26, 2014)

8 lol. A bunch I had heard of, but didn't know were delegates, and an additional 6 I knew were delegates.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 26, 2014)

98/124

Here's my old version from 2010: http://www.sporcle.com/games/eliu01/WCAdelegates
Curious to see who remembers some of the older people (who aren't delegates anymore).


----------



## TDM (Sep 26, 2014)

7... I didn't know most of them, but some people I missed but knew were:


Spoiler



Natán Riggenbach (knew the name, but I thought he was the one who cheated and got everything DNFed...), Tim Reynolds, Shelley Chang (knew her but didn't know she was a delegate), Bob Burton, Kristopher De Asis (didn't know he was a delegate), Chester Lian, Chris Hardwick, Felix Lee, Mike Hughey, Kit Clement, Clément Gallet (another name I'd heard but didn't know was a delegate), Sébastien Auroux, António Gomes (didn't know was delegate), Henrik Buus Aagaard (thought it was Aasgard), Gunnar Krig, Kåre Krig, Olivér Perge, Dror Vomberg (didn't know was delegate), Akash Rupela, Nikhil Mande


I could maybe have got three or four more of these with more thinking, but I gave up early.


----------



## Wilhelm (Sep 26, 2014)

Dang it 15 D:


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 26, 2014)

13/124. lol I suck.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 26, 2014)

only got 38/124


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 26, 2014)

Ollie said:


> I got 12/124. I should feel bad. I do not, looking at some of the names.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pls


----------



## CHJ (Sep 26, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> pls



i sorry hamez moyoy


----------



## hcfong (Sep 26, 2014)

37


----------



## Kian (Sep 26, 2014)

46. Almost forgot myself.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Sep 26, 2014)

Kian said:


> 46. Almost forgot to put myself first.



ftfy


----------



## Iggy (Sep 26, 2014)

29, didn't know how to spell Chatchawan's last name  Also forgot some easy ones...


----------



## Mikel (Sep 26, 2014)

I got 40/124. Knowing all of the US ones definitely helped, but I only got 2 asian delegates.



Rubiks560 said:


> 13/124. lol I suck.



There are 25 US delegates + board members. I feel like it's not hard to get all of them right or at least most of them. How did you only get 13 being from the US?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 27, 2014)

I got 10. There were a few I should have known or guessed. I got all (3) of the Oceanic ones though!


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 27, 2014)

18 lel


Spoiler



James Molloy, Daniel Sheppard, Natan Riggenbach, Kit Clement, Dave Campbell, Bryan Logan, Kristopher de Asis, Shonathon Collins, Dene Beardsley, Ilkyoo Choi, Ron van Bruchem, Chris Krueger, Jeremy Fleischman, Mike Hughey, Bob Burton, Chester Lian, Jim Mertens, Chris Braeidy


----------



## Cale S (Sep 27, 2014)

I got 8, I can't believe I missed so many from the US.
Only ones I got were Ilkyoo Choi, Daniel Sheppard, Oleg Gritsenko, Chris Braiedy, Kit Clement, Bob Burton, Dene Beardsley, and Mike Hughey.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 27, 2014)

15.

Wow.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 27, 2014)

43!

Had to check spelling (and middle names) for all South American ones I got and Luis (sorry guys)
Didn't get all the USA ones because I haven't heard of some of them, like wat


----------



## Mikel (Sep 27, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 43!
> 
> Had to check spelling (and middle names) for all South American ones I got and Luis (sorry guys)
> Didn't get all the USA ones because I haven't heard of some of them, like wat



I didn't spelling check because I thought it would be cheating. I only had two I thought of and couldn't spell.



Spoiler



Luis Javier Iañez and Swaminathan Chandrasekaran


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 27, 2014)

According to this quiz, I'm either the 5th most recognizable delegate, the delegate with the 5th easiest name to spell.

...More likely, I'm 5th in recogizably-spellable-WCA-delegate score, which is w_1*(recognizable) + w_2*(easy to spell) for some weights w_1, w_2.


----------



## Mikel (Sep 27, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> According to this quiz, I'm either the 5th most recognizable delegate, the delegate with the 5th easiest name to spell.
> 
> ...More likely, I'm 5th in recogizably-spellable-WCA-delegate score, which is w_1*(recognizable) + w_2*(easy to spell) for some weights w_1, w_2.



You also forgot that you have been bestowed the prestigious award of BEST WCA DELEGATE* !



Spoiler: *



In Michigan

The quiz does list the states of the US delegates, which helps.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Holy. I only got one, which was Zhou Yichen, the only delegate in Singapore. My mind just blanked out. Will try again later.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 27, 2014)

12 with 10 mins left. Tyson Mao isn't a delegate anymore? I didn't realise he stood down from the WCA COMPLETELY

Also Anssi isn't a delegate?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 27, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> 12 with 10 mins left. Tyson Mao isn't a delegate anymore? I didn't realise he stood down from the WCA COMPLETELY
> 
> Also Anssi isn't a delegate?



It would be somewhat redundant considering Petri Vanhala is already a delegate.

EDIT: I missed every delegate on the west coast of the US.


----------



## Bob (Sep 29, 2014)

I like that I'm 2nd most popular, right behind Danny English.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 29, 2014)

Is there a way to see the results without playing?


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 29, 2014)

Try this: http://www.sporcle.com/games/DanielSheppard/wca-delegates/results ?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 29, 2014)

Whoa, adding "/results" to the URL? User-friendliest interface ever. Thanks.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 30, 2014)

Bob said:


> I like that I'm 2nd most popular, right behind Danny English.


It's a little worrying that 29% of people can't read my name under the quiz title or in the url :/
I got you in the last few seconds when I did it


----------



## Stefan (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm probably among those 29% because I played and gave up just to see the results (I'm also among the other 71%, as I had played before (got 20-25, including you)).


----------



## kcl (Sep 30, 2014)

34..


----------

